# Sambo at Horizon Martial Arts.



## ace (Jan 23, 2005)

I was going to post this a while ago but
I have been training for My up coming EFC Championship
Fight.


Boyd Ritchie a long time Friend & teacher 
of Mine is now Runing a Class at Horizon Martial
Arts.


The class is going very well,and is opean
to all.

Im am happy to be assisting Boyd on the floor
he is a very well rounded Martial Artist & can help
anyone up their skills.


The Class meets on Wed. Contact 
Datu Tim Hartman for class Time & Price

It's great to have 2 of my teachers under the same roof.  

Primo.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words my friend. Happy to work with anyone and glad to have you assisting in the class. Good luck on the upcoming fight. Wish I could be there. Call me as soon as you win and let me know!


----------

